# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Socialistët i japin fund grevës së urisë

## shigjeta

E majta del sërish në protestë. Avazit të kutive, tashmë, po u shtohet ai i gjendjes ekonomike, duke e shpallur vendin në një krizë që sekziston. Afërmendsh, më e pritshmja për një grumbullim rastësor krerësh të ca partive politike, pa alternativa politike.

Kutitë ose avazi i fyellit në një vrimë për më shumë se nëntë muaj rresht, i kanë velitur edhe mbështetësit më të skajshëm. Për ti dhënë klimës së konfliktit pak frymëmarrje, qoftë edhe artificialisht, lidershipi socialist po shton motive të reja për protesta. Kohët e fundit, duke aktivizuar militantë të specializuar për punë kokë më kokë, po u kërkohet qytetarëve të protestojnë kundër rritjes së taksave.

Në pamje të parë, kërkesa duket e drejtë, sepse qytetarët, tregtarët, prodhuesit, konsumatorët, etj. po e ndiejnë mbi kurrizin e tyre efektin e rritjes galopante të disa lloj taksave.

Le ta shohim pak më afër këtë dukuri. Në ndihmë, na vjen botimi i fundit i Bashkisë së Tiranës Taksat dhe tarifat vendore. Si për tu mburrur, atje pasqyrohet edhe rritja e përditshme e këtyre lloj taksave. Kështu, për shembull taksa e gjelbër për biznesin e vogël ushqimor është rritur nga 5000 lekë që ishte në vitin 2008, në 12.500 lekë sot. E tillë është edhe rritja për biznesin e mesëm të kësaj kategorie: nga 10.000, në 25.000 lekë. Për bar-kafetë, taksa rëndon më tepër: nga 14.000, në 35.000 lekë, për biznesin e vogël, dhe nga 20.000, në 50.000 lekë, për biznesin e mesëm. Brenda dy vjetëve, kjo taksë, falë drejtimit të Bashkisë së Tiranës nga socialistët e Edi Ramës, është ngjitur në podium, është shtuar në mbi dy herë e gjysmë.
Një tarifë tjetër e Bashkisë, ajo e pastrimit dhe e largimit të mbeturinave, gjatë kësaj periudhe është rritur për biznesin e vogël tregtar nga 17.000, në 22.000 lekë, dhe për biznesin e mesëm, nga 20.000, në 30.000 lekë, ose 150%. E njëjta rritje edhe për bar-kafetë etj.

Ngritja sistematike e këtyre detyrimeve nga Bashkia e Tiranës bëhet në një kohë që plehrat vazhdojnë të ndyjnë rrugët, rrugicat e sheshet e Kryeqytetit, të cilat janë bërë mjedis i përshtatshëm për rritjen dhe mbarështimin e një specieje të veçantë zoologjike që thirret me emërtimin e përbashkët Qen  Rrugaçë të Zgjebosur.

Ndërsa rritet taksa e gjelbërimit, ndodh që, edhe kur një tregtar privat mbjell ndonjë pemë në vende të caktuara të trotuarit që ti bëjë hije lokalit të vet, dikush nxiton ta shkulë në emër të Kryetarit të Bashkisë, Edi Rama, madje të ngushtojë edhe trotuarin jashtë çdo kriteri urbanistik. Mos u habitni! Ka ndodhur verën e shkuar në bllokun e njohur me emrin e NSHRAK, te një nga pallatet Sinani.
Të veprosh kështu, në kundërshtim me kërkesat e qytetarëve, do me thënë: beton, në kurriz të gjelbërimit, të ardhura të paligjshme për një klan të caktuar njerëzish, në kurriz të hijeshisë mjedisore. 

Ndërsa, me një politikë të tillë, Bashkia e Tiranës ndërmerr dhe reklamon masa drastike në dëm të qytetarëve, krejt ndryshe ka vepruar pushteti qendror. Tatim-fitimi është ulur nga 23%, në 10%. Sigurimet shëndetësore janë ulur nga 42% të pagës, në 32%. Taksa e liçencimit ka qenë 50.000, deri në 100.000 lekë. Tashmë është ulur deri në kufijtë skajshëm të simbolikës: 100 lekë!

Ruana Zot, sikur Qeveria të kishte ndjekur të njëjtën politikë taksash si Bashkia e Tiranës! Do të kishim edhe një tregues tjetër në rritje: përqindjen e varfërisë.

Është e pashpjegueshme ajo çka po ndodh në tollovinë e politikës sociale të Edi Ramës. Kur opozita e majtë thërret njerëzit në protesta dhe atyre u thuhet: Ejani të protestojmë për rritjen e taksave!, ka edhe nga ata që gënjehen. Por ka edhe shumë të tjerë që replikojnë: Taksat i ka ngritur Edi Rama. Skemi punë me Qeverinë. Çfarë pret, pra, Rama dhe ndjekësit e tij me protestat e shpallura që do të rrëzuakan qeverinë?

Protestuesit le të ngrihen kundër atij që u rrit taksat dhe, si për ironi të fatit, i thërret dhe i organizon në protesta. Protestuesit, po të duan, le ti përgjigjen edhe thirrjes së kreut socialist për mosbindje civile. Në këtë rast, me besueshmja do të ishte të mos i paguanin Bashkisë taksat në rritje të vazhdueshme, sado që edhe kjo ka sanksionet e veta ligjore.

_Eden Babani - Gazeta 55_

----------


## OO7

Sapo nisa ta lexoj kte artikull dhe ne reshtin e dyte lexova qe "kriza nuk ekziston" po e lej e spo e lexoj fare. 
Kta plera qe thon se kriza nuk ekziston jan ata qe kan mush xhepat duke vjedhur miliarda me tendera e rruge te tjera dhe vetem per kta normal qe kriza nuk ekziston. Por harojn kta shushunja qe cmimi i energjis elektrike ka aritur kulmin dhe njerzit spaguajn dot sepse nuk i del, harojn kta plera se cmimi i ujit eshte trefishuar dhe njerzit kur marin faturen deshperohen. Sa e sa biznese jan fik e kan falimentu, sa e sa puntor jan heq nga puna per shkak te krizez. Dhe kta mostra thon qe kriza nuk ekziston, sepse u pasuruan me taksat e popullit qe e vjedhin ne mes te dites me lloj lloj menyrash.
Normal qe ska krize per kta qënër.

----------


## SKRAPARI

shqiptaret kane vertet probleme por po te ishte partia socialiste ne pushtet ata do kishin probleme edhe me te renda.
lereni qeverine te punoje

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Keta te lodhin , ne vend te mendojne per popullin ngelen ball ball po me nje vrim muhabetit , po skan faj kur dhe populli kjo turme idjote i ndjek nga pas kta bastard ...
Jam lodhur duke pare lajmet e duke lexuar te njejtin avaz te ketyre ...

----------


## daniel00

Kriza nuk ekziston se ketu nuk ka kush te protestoje per problemet jetesore . 

Papunesi , varferi  , çmime te larta jo vetem korenti por me te lartat jane ato te korrupsionit . 

Mungese e çdo premise per te jetuar , padrejtesi ne gjithçka qe ka te beje me shtetin apo edhe me individin  . 

Ne vend se te protestohej qe sot , shqiptaret zene karriget e kafeneve si perdite . 

Lejojne qe politikane si Saliu Rama Mediu Ruçi and co , t'i lene mbrapa botes se zhvilluar mbrapa historise , ne kohet e lashta . 

Kriza eshte ekonomike sigurisht po ka vite e vite qe eshte krize koshience dhe identiteti . 

Shqiptari sot per sot eshte ende nje shpellar qe lejon çdo harbut ta keqtrajtoje e ai te ulerase e te perplase koken pas mureve e te kerkoje drejtesi e ndonje fare meshire . 

Po kush ka meshire per njerezit e manget sot ne kete kohe qe jetojme ?!

 Ka kush kthehet ne militant qe te beje nje jete me te mire se masa e antikapateve qe jetojne ne jashteqitjen e vet .

Militanti eshte nje rrace qeni , qe uleret mitingjeve qe nje dite te fitoje kocken e tij nga partia qe e rrit . Kjo lloj rrace sa ka ardhur e eshte shtuar por pa sjelle ndonje kushedi çfare niveli ne jeten prej qeni te ketyre lloj shqiptareve . Nderkohe pertypin kocken sa pa ja marre qente e tufes tjeter ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme .

E per ta mbyllur me nje note humori qesharaket por edhe me fallco e me te çuditshmit , jane militantet me korrespondence qe i gjejme ne forum .

----------


## Brari

Walk..

Meqense nje dizaj ketu the se je Shkese e Blendos se Kloseve.. pra i ke sugjeruar nje miken tende si nuse dhe se kjo mbleseri ka pasur sukses dhe se prej kesaj shkesie ke marre dhurate nje pale kepuce me taka sic eshte zakoni (megjithse ty Takat ste duhen se je marshalla e gjate..lol) athere i bie qe ti e dashur Walke te jesh ne dijeni te halleve te Ciftit Blend Klos..
Cthone ata te dy a i kane problem drit uj e qera?
A u del fund pesmedici?
E di ti se kujt i thon fundpesmedic?
(Kush e di te na thote qe e di se un e di po dhe mami walkut e di.)
A u del paraja Kloseve te han pine e te pijne ndonje kafe  ne Taivani apo ndonje akullore ne bllok?
Pyeti ne se ke mundesi meqense Blendi po cfaqet kudo si halle-qaresi me i madh i te varferve te Shqiperise.

Qe thoni juve  qe ka halle shqiptari i mire  kjo nuk diskutohet.
Po kush i zgidh hallet?
Qeveria ne bashkpunim me Bashkite e komunat e Rretheve e askush tjeter.

Dhe Bashkia me e madhe dhe me e fuqishme eshte Bashkia Tirane me kryetar  shokun edvin.

Si i zgidh ky njeri keto halle?

dini gje juve?
Na tregoni sidomos ti xero xero shtata.

Ja cme tha nje mik pikerisht mbreme ne MSN.

Po punoj tha ne nje kompani ndertimi.
nuk i kemi mire tha punet.gjetem tha nje mundesi tha me ndertu nji pallat.
ishin 4 -5 familje tiranase qe ram dakort  qe ne te marrin truallin e ktyre shgpive e te ndertojme.
Mbaruam pun tha me minibashkine shpejt.
Na e dhan lejen mirpo tha u dashka firma e bosit, pra e edvinit.
i cuam atje tha kerkesat. Prit ska prit ska.
e coj ai tha "sekserin" e vet e folem.
tunduni tha sekseri i edvinit.
Sa i thame ne?
rrumbullak tha ju e dini sa don Shefi madh. 
jo nuk e dim i tham.
plot 100 000 EURO tha kerkon.
Na ra tavani ne kok tha i shkreti.

E pra keta protestues le te protestojn fillimisht nen penxheret e Edvin Rames e pastaj te atij socialistetit ne Durres Vangjush Dakos e pastaj tek Shpetua ne Vlore e keshtu me radhe.
eshte detyra e Bashkive te gjallorojne punen e te hapin horizontet  bizneseve e tu a sherojne gjendjen miletit.
Jo vetem qe nuk e bejne kete boset socialiste te Bashkive me te medha qe jan te PS se por dhe cdo nisme te qeverise u nxjerrin pengese.

Me thoni nje rast kur Saliu ka nisur nje Front Pune..psh Rruge a dicka tjeter qe PS nuk ka nxjerre aty Demonstranta e protestues e ngatrrestare.

Pra vete, Selime Rozja ska fytyre te drejtoje e nxise revolucione me preteks te Halleve qe ka populli.
Keto halle jan 60 vjecare dhe PS si bija  e denje e PPSH  duhet te behet serioze e te gjykoje burrerisht e jo k.urvicoisht.

.

----------


## REALIST

Ne 30 prill te gjithe ne proteste per te mbrojtur pallatin e Dashit , Tajvanin e Besos , monopolin e reklamave te Kokedhimes, lejet e ndertimit te Dulakut dhe gjithe sekseret e tjere te Bashkise.

Me ne do te jene tribunet e demokracise Skender Gjinushi dhe Gramoz Ruci, rilindasit e medhenj antikomformiste Spartak Ngjela dhe Nard Ndoka, patrioti i palodhur dhe njeriu qe i djeg zemra per vatanin Vangjel Dule, mbi te gjitha do te kemi me vete njeriun qe hallet dhe dertet tona e kane detyruar te kerceje Tango ...

----------


## Brari

hahaha..

e bukur kjo..

ne se mileti i beson ditmir bushatve e edvin nexhmijes e ilir hamitit te beqos e erionit hajdut veli e xhepistit brace e kanibalit gjinush e legenit ngjel e matrapazit  te minave me tritol-celular nardit ndok.. e asaj hipokrites qe qe ne fytyre ja ka fiksu perendia hipokrizine  seseres rudine e shtriges kodhele e biljoneres dade dondollake arapo-shyte .. e  mamase se miljardereve pa derdhur nje pike djerse Leskos se cunave rokfelere e tos Klosit qe vrau azem hajdarin e zabitit qe gjakosi vloren plot 500 dite rresht e  gramozit qe dogji te gjalle policet ne qaf muzine e saranden e beri  bejrut e andre stefan haures qe genjen nat e dite  ne 7 ekrane njekohesisht e po le te dalin..

po le ti kujtojne pak vlor beratin 97 te..

e duan perseri.. ok .. le ta ri-provojne..

ahere dhe iknin ca nga vlora naten duke kaluar maleve  e duke care dallget e vjoses per te dale ne "atdheun e lire" tiran e durres..
po tani ku do shkojne qe Selia roz ka vendos tiranen ta beje vlor berat 97-tat..

guximtar te mdhej jane..

ububuja..

----------


## [Perla]

Kjo 55 te kenaq  :pa dhembe: 




> **Kriza nuk ekziston se ketu nuk ka kush te protestoje per problemet jetesore . 
> *Papunesi , varferi , çmime te larta jo vetem korenti por me te lartat jane ato te korrupsionit . 
> *Mungese e çdo premise per te jetuar , padrejtesi ne gjithçka qe ka te beje me shtetin apo edhe me individin . 
> *Ne vend se te protestohej qe sot , shqiptaret zene karriget e kafeneve si perdite . 
> *Lejojne qe politikane si Saliu Rama Mediu Ruçi and co , t'i lene mbrapa botes se zhvilluar mbrapa historise , ne kohet e lashta . 
> *Kriza eshte ekonomike sigurisht po ka vite e vite qe eshte krize koshience dhe identiteti . 
> *Shqiptari sot per sot eshte ende nje shpellar qe lejon çdo harbut ta keqtrajtoje e ai te ulerase e te perplase koken pas mureve e te kerkoje drejtesi e ndonje fare meshire . 
> *Po kush ka meshire per njerezit e manget sot ne kete kohe qe jetojme ?!*

----------


## erla07

Protesta eshte e drejta e kujtdo,per te protestuar ka shume ,por me vjen keq se edvini proteston jo per te zgjidhur hallet e popullit,por per ate karrigen e kryeministrit qe se mori dot.

----------


## prenceedi

Ajo qe me ben te cuditem me teper eshte se protestantet jane ajo shtrese e socialisteve qe mund te kosiderohet edhe si me e varfera dhe pa ofenduar askend besoj edhe pak <>
Ne vend te protestohet per probleme te tjera jetesore protestohet per ruajtjen e pasurive te drejtuesve socialist.
Ne vend te protestohet per taksat dhe cmimet qe kane kaluar mesataren europiane shkohet pas RamRucDade&co
Europa dergon mesazhe  *Zgjidhni krizen politike*
Ne i pergjigjemi    *Po do ta zgjidhim do bejme revolucion proletar*
Bir selmani nenes ke te qaj me pare.......................

----------


## martini1984

Vetam njerez nuk jetojne me ne vendlindje

----------


## ILMGAP

Me mijëra arsye për t'ju përgjigj pyetjes tënde që fillon me "*PSE*"! Por nuk ekziston asnjë arsye që të përgjigjemi pozitivisht mbi mbrojtjen e Politikanit i cili nga gjysma e Shqipërisë quhet Kriminel, z.Edi Rama! Por ka shumë arsye që të dalim masivisht kundër KryeKriminelit tjetër, të cilin gjysma e Shqipërisë e quan ashtu, z.Sali Berisha.

Si fillim, duhet protestuar kundër fjalës që ti e ke përdorur "*një krizë që s'ekziston*", nuk e di cili përson mund të thotë një fjalë të tillë, veq atyre të cilët janë politikan. Madje dhe shumë bizninsmen, ankohen për punën e tyre!

Së dyti, duhet protestuar kundër korrupsionit, fjalë e cila mbizotrron mbi Institucionet Shtetërore, madje dhe ato institucione të privatizuara, në çdo institucion duke filluar nga shkollat, spitalet, gjykatat etj. etj.

Së treti, duhet protestuar kundër krimeve, krime të cilat i hasim çdo kund, në çdo moment dhe nga çdo kush. Të kujtojmë krimet e z.Sali Berisha dhe z.Edi Rama, të mos flasim për kriminelët politikanë të tjerë.

Së katërti, duhet protestuar kundër institucioneve rend më rend, kundër çdo institucioni shtetëror, kundër një shkolle ku nuk shkohet për të mësuar, kundër një spitali ku shkak i vdekjes së pacientit bëhet mjeku, kundër një gjykate ku krimineli bën rolin e paqësorit, kundër një qeverie e cila qeverisë në formë qeverisjeje monarkike, ku populli nuk gëzon kopetenca as edhe 1%, ku populli nuk pyetet për asgjë, kur populli veqse përdoret, kur populli të bëhet diçka duhet të shëndrohet në servil.

Së pesti, duhet protestuar kundër kuvendit të Shqipërisë, i cili përbëhet nga *pozita* dhe *opozita*, dhe personat të cilët e bëjnë këtë numër të këtyre dy janë persona të *pandërgjegjshëm*, *kriminelë*, të *korruptuar*, të *paditur* dhe *asapk të denjë për postin* "_pjesëtar kuvendi_".


*Duhet të bëjmë thirrje për Revolucion kundër, çdo partie Shqiptare të tanishme funksionale dhe pas revolucionit të sjellim parti të cilat do të funksionojnë në kundërshtim me çdo vepër "të mëhershme" të partive "të mëhershme".*

----------


## leci

Krize ne Shqiperi?
Mos u tallni bre njerez se ne kemi rritjen me te larte ne Europe dhe pothuajse ne bote.

Pastaj mos protestoni se ju damkosin si anti shqiptare.
Me mire hidhuni poshte trenit,vetehelmohuni,vrisni ndonje komshi se kjo pranohet.
Por mos pranoni se ka krize dhe mbi te gjitha jo protestes.Mos pranoni kurre qe jemi vendi i cili ka numrin me te madh te vetevrasjeve ne rajon.

Veten vrisni po mos u ankoni,vuani si burrat dreqi ta haje.

----------


## Ksanthi

Krize thone keta haha.Shqiperia ka rritje te ekonomise , me fjale kuptohet se me vepra hic.Na dashka Edvini te na behet kryeminister dhe duhet te ndjekim pas nje te cmendur.
Shq po te ngrihen per ekonomine por jo per Edvinin.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Krize ne Shqiperi?
> Mos u tallni bre njerez se ne kemi rritjen me te larte ne Europe dhe pothuajse ne bote.
> 
> Pastaj mos protestoni se ju damkosin si anti shqiptare.
> Me mire hidhuni poshte trenit,vetehelmohuni,vrisni ndonje komshi se kjo pranohet.
> Por mos pranoni se ka krize dhe mbi te gjitha jo protestes.Mos pranoni kurre qe jemi vendi i cili ka numrin me te madh te vetevrasjeve ne rajon.
> 
> Veten vrisni po mos u ankoni,vuani si burrat dreqi ta haje.


_O Leci, po t'pyes unë njëherë ty, pse nuk kthehesh në Shqipëri, por jeton ende në Italy ?!_

----------


## lato007

> Krize ne Shqiperi?
> Mos u tallni bre njerez se ne kemi rritjen me te larte ne Europe dhe pothuajse ne bote.
> 
> Pastaj mos protestoni se ju damkosin si anti shqiptare.
> Me mire hidhuni poshte trenit,vetehelmohuni,vrisni ndonje komshi se kjo pranohet.
> Por mos pranoni se ka krize dhe mbi te gjitha jo protestes.Mos pranoni kurre qe jemi vendi i cili ka numrin me te madh te vetevrasjeve ne rajon.
> 
> Veten vrisni po mos u ankoni,vuani si burrat dreqi ta haje.


ke ndonje ide si mund te dalim nga kriza???

NE JEMI POPULL DEMBEL

trasheguar nga turku per fat te keq.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

S H E K U L L I, 29/04/2010

1 MAJ: Nëpunës do të festojnë për të papunëtPREÇ ZOGAJ 

Në datën 1 maj, një ditë pas protestës së opozitës, qeveria ka planifikuar të organizojë në Tiranë një koncert festiv, të cilin do ta paraqesë si një miting të mbështetesve të saj, ashtu siç bëri në 8 dhjetor të vitit të kaluar.

Qëllimi është po ai: të kundërballancohet protesta e opozitës; të bëhet asgjë, duke e thjeshtuar me një festë të qeverisë. Në arithmetikë, thjeshtimi i dy numrave të njëjtë të një thyese i fshin të dy numrat.

Për analogji strategët e qeverisë kanë mendimin se thjeshtimi i festës me protestën është rruga më e mirë për të fshirë protestën. Festa në këtë rast është ka vlerën e një kurbani. Kërshëria këtu nuk është të dimë a e asgjëson vërtetë festa protestën. Kjo, në princip, nuk ndodh kurrë.

Festat dhe protestat janë gjera krejt të ndryshme. Kërshëria e madhe, më saktë pikëpyetja e madhe është tjetër: si mund t'i shkojë ndërmend një qeverie t'u kundërvihet me koncerte dhe sfilata protestave popullore të organizuara nga opozita e saj?

Të merremi vesh: qeveria mund të organizojë spektakle, parade, festivale, manifestime, lojëra... Të gjitha këto janë të nevojshme për të mbushur jetën shpirtërore të popullit, por nuk bën vaki që një qeveri demokratike të këndojë me gjysmën e popullit për të zhurmuar protestat e gjysmës tjetër. Nuk e bën qeveria, por nuk e bën parasëgjithash vetë ajo pjesë e popullit që nuk është në protestë.

Sjellja fisnike e shkëshillon shprehjen publike te gëzimit, kur fqinjët e tu të nepërkëmbur , të poshtëruar, të papunë apo të uritur janë në rrugë për të drejtat e tyre. Ca më shumë, sjellja fisnike e ndalon shprehjen publike të gëzimit si një sfidë ndaj atyre që nuk kanë gëzim, por hidhërim në shpirt.

Këto janë zakone të mirësjelljes që s'kanë të bëjnë fare me faktin nëse janë ose nuk janë të drejta kërkesat e protestuesve. Kjo është edukata e shoqërive të arrira që janë e duan të jenë pjesë e botës së lirë.

Qeveritë e Shqipërisë harrojnë se injorimi i rregullave të pashkruara të sjelljes fisnike e demokratike dhe zevendësimi i tyre me gjeste "politike" të stampës së vjetër diktatoriale, i bëjnë një dëm të pallogaritshëm aspiratës sonë për integrim në Europë, duke na treguar më pranë sw kaluarës komuniste se sa së ardhmes europiane.

A ju kujtohet mitingu i korrikut 1990 në Tiranë menjëherë pas arratisë së madhe të shqiptarëve ne ambasadat e huaja? Në një akt të madh poshtërimi, rregjimi thirri njëqindmijë vetë a me shumë në sheshin "Skenderbej".

Njëherë e një kohë, në vitet e para të demokracisë, na vinte turp edhe ta kujtonim dhe as që mund ta merrnim me mend se 2 korriku i Ramiz Alisë dhe Xhelil Gjonit do të shërbente si një lloj modeli i qeverive "Nano" dhe "Berisha" për të kontrastuar protestat opozitare.

Në mars të vitit 2004, për të zhvlerësuar e sfiduar protestën "Nano ik" të opozitës, qeveria e asaj kohe trasferoi nga Elbasani në Tiranë, pas me shumë se dymijë vjetësh, festën pagane të pranverës.

Qeveria i numëroi atë ditë si mbështetës të saj dhe si karshiqarë të opozitës tërë gratë dhe burrat që u ngjiten atë ditë në kodrat e liqenit të Tiranës për të shijuar muzikën dhe diellin. Deri këtu edhe kapërdihej ajo farsë-festë, sa kohë që shumë njerëz po gëzonin. Por të tilla " festa" të rregjimit nuk mbarojnë kurrë në momentin kur kthehen në shtëpi njerëzit e thjeshtë.

Ato, në fakt, fillojnë kur largohen njerëzit. Vazhdimi i tyre është një festë e shpërdorimit të pushtetit, pasi ia ka dalë edhe njeherë të " mbledhë me shumë njerëz se opozita". Treguesit e korrupsionit dhe keqadmnistrimit janë rritur ndjeshëm, sa herë që qeveria ka organizuar ndonjë festë të madhe kundër opozitës.

Edhe të shtunën, me 1 maj, në ditën ndërkombëtare të punëtorëve, do të shohim padyshim në sheshin "Skenderbej" nëpunës që i presin si ujët e pakët këto lloj ngjarjesh që inskenohen si provë force e qeverisë.

Të hënën e tutje s'do të ketë bir nënë t'i gjejë në krye të detyrës. Ata nuk ndjejnë ndonjë detyrim për tu shërbyer me përkushtim qytetarëve. Kanë kuptuar se përpara se të jenë nëpunës, qeveria i do militantë, mitingashë. Pjesmarrja e tyre e detyrueshme në mitingje është vetë shkatërrimi i shërbimit publik në Shqipëri.

Por ky është një diskutim tjetër. Në këtë moment na intereson të vënë në dukje një përçudnim tjetër të festës qeveritare të 1 majit pasneser, që nuk është si festa e 8 dhjetorit 2009 . Në 8 dhjetor qeveria e kishte nje justifikim. Duke qëne një qeveri e qendrës së djathtë, i shkonte të investohej për festën e pluralizmit.

Pavarësisht se dihej pse e bënte. Kurse 1 maji është dita dhe skena më e papërshtatshme për qeverinë për të bërë antiprotestën e opozitës.

Për vetë natyrën e ditës së 1 majit , që ka lindur si festë e punëtorëve dhe u përket e gjitha punëtorëve, me festën e saj politike qeveria e uzurpon dhe e dhunon këtë festë.

Për ta thënë me fjalë të tjera, në 1 maj 2010, në kulmin e krizës ekonomike që po kalon vendi, kur ushtria e të papunëve rritet frikshëm çdo orë dhe çdo ditë për shkak të tkurrjes dhe falimentimit të qindra bizneseve, qeveria propozon dhe organizon një festë ku dhjetra e qindra nëpunës do të festojnë për të papunët e vendit.

E gjithë kjo është me shumë se cinike, është përtej djallëzisë. Mua me duket se është shprehje e një çoroditjeje të madhe përballë problematikës që ka hapur kriza politike tetëmujore.

Çdo qeveri ka mbështetës. Madje shumë. Por qeveria nuk punon me mbështetës si opozita. Qeveria është e të gjithëve, posaqë është qeveri e zgjedhur me votë. Ajo e ka detyrim trajtimin e kërkesave të një proteste.

Megjithese nuk është e natyrshme, në raste të veçanta qeveria mund të thërrasë në rrugë mbështetesit e saj, por këtë e bën hapur, pa u fshehur prapa gishtit, duke i ftuar njerëzit të dalin për të shprehur politikisht mbeshtetjen për të.

Qeveria "Berisha" mund ta bente kete para 30 prillit apo pas 1 majit. Por jo me 1 maj, djalli e mori. E shtuna parashihet të jetë dita e një zallamahije të madhe në Tiranë.

Qeveria do të valwvisë koncertin e vet politik. Opozita do të vazhdojë protestën e nisur një ditë më parë. Disa lëvizje sindikaliste do të përpiqen të marrshojnë në bulevard me kwrkesat e tyre. Një miniaturë e romanit "Viti i mbrapshtë" i Kadaresë, në variantin e Shqipërisë në NATO.

Kemi shpresë se palët do të evitojnë pikat e takimit dhe fërkimit në zonën e ngushtë ku do të vërviten. Por nuk ka dyshim se bota do të qeshë me ne. Dhe ky 1 maj, për fat të keq, do të na vonojë në çeshtjet e vizave dhe integrimit më shumë se ato ligjet që nuk i kemi miratuar apo zbatuar ende.

Vleresimet themelore për një vend kandidat si Shqipëria janë ato që nuk thuhen kurrë hapur, por ndihen në shijen që u lemë partnerëve perendimore me sjelljen tonë. Neqoftese nuk kuptojmë këtë, jemi shumë me larg Europës se sa na thonë.

----------


## Albela

si edvini si saliu per xhepat e vêt mendoj 
po mjer populli qe udhehiqet prej tyre
sa per Kriz ekziston se gjithcka ritet nga cemimet 
e ushqimeve te energjia te uji
dhe te ardhurat baz te popullsis mbeten po ato
me se do jetoj pensionisti me 10000 lek pension
te paguaj vetem fatura dhe per te ngren te agjerojn
po thuj shyqyr prej emigrantve qe coj ndonje lek
per te mbyllur ndonje vrim apo te kalojn mujin
po ata qe skan njerez jasht si jà bejn vall 
apo listât thuj jan ber su gjendet fundi
aska per tu ber ndonjeher vendi me salin dhe edvin

----------


## Duaje Siveten

S H Q I P, 29/04/2010

DO TA THELLOJË PUSHTETI KONTROLLIN MBI INSTITUCIONET?Mustafa Nano

Zululand

Është momenti i një numri të madh emërimesh në Gjykatën e Lartë e në atë Kushtetuese, anëtarët e së cilës qëndrojnë në atë detyrë për nëntë vjet me radhë. Është mandati kushtetues më i gjatë në kohë. Në fakt, në rrethana të caktuara politike, nëntë vjet mund të duken sa një përjetësi. Por nuk është vetëm kjo arsyeja që përgjegjësia e anëtarit të këtyre gjykatave është një nga më të rëndësishmet e republikës. Këto gjykata  përveç të tjerash  vigjilojnë në mbrojtje të ligjit e të Kushtetutës, e luajnë funksionin e kundërpeshave në ekuilibrin ndërinstitucional. Gjykata jonë Kushtetuese e ka luajtur këtë rol në të shumtën e kohës gjatë dekadës së fundit. Kanë qenë gjyqtarët e kësaj gjykate, me zotësitë e tyre profesionale e me integritetin e tyre moral, që e kanë shndërruar këtë institucion në një gardian të rendit kushtetues e republikan. 
Javët e fundit e pamë të merrte dhe rolin atipik të gardianit të territorit.

Të gjithë pushtetet ekzekutive bëjnë çmos ti kenë me vete e për vete këto gjykata, dhe kjo është arsyeja që në emërimin e anëtarëve të tyre futet në lojë më shumë se sa një institucion; kjo është arsyeja, gjithashtu, që mandatet e tyre janë të koracuar (ata shkarkohen me shumicë të cilësuar veç në rrethana të një pamundësie evidente për të kryer funksionin e në rrethana të një krimi spektakolar të kryer prej tyre).

Interpretimi sipas germës i Kushtetutës sonë na fut në kokë idenë fikse, se zgjedhja e anëtarëve të këtyre dy gjykatave është në dorë të Presidentit e të Parlamentit. Por fryma e saj kërkon pjesëmarrjen në këtë lojë edhe të opozitës. Përndryshe, njëra prej palëve, qoftë kjo në mazhorancë apo në opozitë, do të kish motive për ti parë këto gjykata si institucione armiqësore, gjë që nuk do ti shërbente stabilitetit e shëndetit institucional të republikës. Me fjalë të tjera, megjithëse germa e Kushtetutës thotë se në të tilla raste mjafton një shumicë e thjeshtë, do të ishte e udhës që të ndiqeshin udhëzimet e frymës së të njëjtës Kushtetutë e të kërkoheshin shumica të cilësuara, nëpërmjet të cilave do të tërhiqej në valle edhe opozita.

Do të ndodhë kjo? Në fakt, mazhoranca mezi e ka pritur këtë moment për ta thelluar kontrollin mbi të gjitha institucionet.

E megjithatë, Berisha i sotëm ka takat më pak se sa duket e më pak se sa do donte. Në këtë kuptim, opozita bën mirë ta rrisë presionin që ka zënë të ushtrojë, me synimin për ta shndërruar këtë moment në një kauzë të saj. Nuk duhen lënë gjykatat të bien nën hyqmin e pushtetit ekzekutiv. Dhe kjo nuk realizohet duke këmbëngulur, që atje të emërohen gjyqtarë socialistë. Jo, kjo realizohet duke penguar një trade off të ndyrë, i cili po përflitet prej kohësh, e më pas duke këmbëngulur, që atje të emërohen gjyqtarët më të mirë të vendit.

----------

